# Where is the best place to sell a used high end mountain bike?



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Aug 27, 2010)

Ebay?

Forums? 

Craigslist?

:???:


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Dr. Tweedbucket said:


> Ebay?
> 
> Forums?
> 
> ...


Post on all 3. That is what I have done.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*The right bike shop*

My buddy and I both had very good luck selling high end bikes quickly through a local shop. I got what I wanted for my Santa Cruz Chameleon and he for his Intense. The key is finding a shop that gets higher end traffic and has customers that are interested in getting a deal on something good AND a shop that deals in used bikes and knows where to contact interested parties.

This would not work in many shops but did for us.


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

Are you selling to get out of mtbking? I saw your post earlier about the puncture wound. My buddy did the same thing going over his bars, but back in the saddle! We are both fathers of two or three and in our mid 40's so no bravado. I fear the road more than the woods. I do both.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Aug 27, 2010)

Prophet Julio said:


> Are you selling to get out of mtbking? I saw your post earlier about the puncture wound. My buddy did the same thing going over his bars, but back in the saddle! We are both fathers of two or three and in our mid 40's so no bravado. I fear the road more than the woods. I do both.


Nah, I have two bikes and the other one is a bit larger and more stable IMO.


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

Good to know! How's the leg?


----------



## jacktro (Aug 3, 2010)

i also saw the post with the " i did not want too show this pic " i'm glad you did made me feel alot lot better about my crash and i too fear those motorised head jobs with 4 wheels than any track ive ever riden!!


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

To me for REALLY CHEAP!

Or for best results in Canada we use Pinkbike, the US market on there is growing and you will get a lot of traffic. Even though you are in the states you will get lots of information.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

Craiglist will attract crazies. I had a lady go ******* in my front yard because I wouldn't let her lowball me on an item that I listed at a firm price. I nearly had to call the police.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

RBowles said:


> Craiglist will attract crazies. I had a lady go ******* in my front yard because I wouldn't let her lowball me on an item that I listed at a firm price. I nearly had to call the police.


That's funny stuff. It's also why we meet people up at the local shopping center instead of our house when dealing with Craigs List.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Aug 27, 2010)

Prophet Julio said:


> Good to know! How's the leg?


Getting a little better every day. I'm hoping I can take a slow easy ride in a week or so


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I've listed 3 bikes on craigslist and sold two of them for what I wanted. The other I could have sold if I had been willing to ship it, but I wasn't, which is why I put it on CL. 

Our local bike club also has a buy/sell section on the forums.


----------

